# Aquavitro Aquasolum



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone given it a try or know much about it?

Website


----------



## nanonerd (Nov 18, 2015)

bump. i'm also interested in this. they just started selling it at my LFS but I can't find any online reviews.


----------



## a_cynical_optimist (Jan 16, 2016)

I use it in my newly established tank, and so far so good. It's VERY light so definitely anchor small plants to a rock or another medium when planting, otherwise Corydoras and other bottom fish might relocate them for you.

It keeps my water right at about 6.2 ph, roots easily navigate through it, and it also stays incredibly clean which baffles me. I am wondering if I could cap it off, sort of how people do with miracle grow Substrate and top off with sand, just because I'd like to plant a carpet of some sort and the lightness of the substrate is proving annoying

Excuse my amateur aquascaping skills; I'm new to planted tanks and came from the reef world, so I would have gone without the sand bed in the middle and went for a more natural look with lots of negative space if I had to do it over again


----------



## JennieEilerts (Dec 1, 2015)

I've got it going in my DSM 12L. My friend brought me a bag from Seattle as a housesitting thank-you. I capped it with some older Fluval Shrimp Stratum (mainly to make the last 1/2" I needed). I love it so far! Everything is growing beautifully in it! I can't speak to the pH or anything like that, since it's still in dry start, but the plants that are rooted into it are thriving. I noticed that the plants that are still working down through the used FSS aren't nearly as green or happy. The texture is nice and it doesn't seem to be dirty or crumbly. I will definitely use it again when it is more readily available!


----------



## 3rdworldmon (Jul 22, 2015)

Someone please tell me! I am deciding between this and the ADA amazonia powder type for my 12 L.


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just set up a tank with it. Initial set up was simple, and water was very clear without any rinsing or soaking.

It does lower the pH. My tap water is usually 7.8 to 8.0 out of the tap. When I tested it after a few days, the pH was down to around 6.4

The substrate itself is very lightweight, so planting was difficult for some plants, like Lillaeopsis .

So far I am quite satisfied.

Tank is a 20 long, and I used 4 bags . Plants are happy, pearling, growing. Medium to high light with DIY co2. Dosing micro and macro ferts. The crinium calamistratum is doing fantastic, even after replanting.


----------



## a_cynical_optimist (Jan 16, 2016)

Glad to see others are starting to use it and enjoy it. The lightness definitely make planting thin rooted plants more difficult, but I've recently started using little terra cotta pots to plant then in, with a soil, then drilling holes through sides allowing eventual rooting into the subtrate. 

It was the only way I could keep my s repens put


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Is this soil available through online retailers?

How much does it cost for folks locally?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 3rdworldmon (Jul 22, 2015)

20$ for 4lb bag


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

That's crazy. I am looking into this stuff as an alternative for Amazonia but at that price, I'll go with the AS. 

I'm having a hard time finding it also.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

$20 for 4.4lbs Aquasolum... Liter per liter Aquasolum is almost 3 times the price of ADA Aquasoil. Not a good value in my opinion.


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of the tank with the substrate. The foreground has filled in well, with lilleOpsis, MC, and s repens


----------

